# Clippings, Highlight, Notes, Bookmarks, etc.



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have been reading the User's Guide. Individual entries in My Clippings on the Kindle home page cannot be deleted or changed there. The My Clippings "book" can be totally deleted.

While I was in a book, I _accidentally_ made a clipping of a page. (I don't know how that happened.) I don't want it. Seems while in the book you can't simply delete a clipping, but you can delete highlights, notes (delete or edit), bookmarks, etc.?

And it looks like after deleting a highlight (while in the book), the deleted highlight does not disappear from the individual entries in My Clippings on the Kindle home page though it is gone from the list within the book?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

It's buggin' me.  Anyone know?  Any ideas?  I got a headache (which I am not prone to) tryin' to figure it out.  I like things neat and orderly. (You wouldn't know it if you could see my place now.  I want to read.)  I want to totally get rid of that clipping.  And why if I delete a highlighted item from my book's clipping, etc. list won't it delete from the Kindle home page My Clippings list?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Go to Content Manager, find and select "My Clippings." Then select "Remove Selected Items." However I don't think you can remove just one clipping.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

You can't delete individual items from My Clippings "book" on the Kindle home page, but you can delete the whole My Clippings "book". When you're _in_ a purchased book, you can delete highlights, notes (or edit them), bookmarks, etc., but not actual clippings. I want to get rid of a single clipping. Deleting the whole My Clippings "book" doesn't delete those items from the purchased book. That's my understanding from reading the User's Guide? Anyone? Leslie?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll try to do some research on this and get back to you. I haven't really used the clippings feature all that much.

L


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

You can't delete anything from the My Clippings file from the Kindle itself.  Even if you delete a highlight or bookmark, it stays in the My Clippings file.

What you *can* do is transfer the My Clippings file to your desktop and then edit it with a text editor.  I keep them (numbered, such as MyClippings1 and MyClippings2) in my Kindle folder on my desktop.

Sharyn


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I probably won't use *clippings* myself either. But I will use highlight, notes, and bookmarks because you can easily delete those. I _accidentally_ made the page clipping and I don't want it. I am one of those who wants to avoid USB connect if possible.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I am one of those who wants to avoid USB connect if possible.


I haven't used the USB yet, though I definitely will (for my screensavers if nothing else). Why do you want to avoid it, if I can ask?

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Cuz I'm scared of "la machine" (computer).  I get very easily frustrated.  It'll ask me questions I don't understand, do things and I don't know why, etc.  I get frustrated and lose patience.  I don't have anyone I can easily ask about it.  I should get over it though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't avoid it.  Just don't have a need.  I did take it with me when I was traveling in case I ended up somewhere that Whispernet didn't work.

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Cuz I'm scared of "la machine" (computer). I get very easily frustrated. It'll ask me questions I don't understand, do things and I don't know why, etc. I get frustrated and lose patience. I don't have anyone I can easily ask about it. I should get over it though.


I can understand that. There's nothing wrong with knowing one's self, and the Whispernet makes it so easy! I haven't tried it yet myself, and I'm pretty geeky...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to do any research on this today, but J. True just posted this on the Amazon forum. Let me know if this is the info you need.



There are a number of ways. If you want to delete the entire clippings file, the easiest way is to go to the Content Manager, click on "My Clippings" (an X will appear in the small box to the right), then click on the menu and "delete selected items."

You can also edit the Clippings file by hooking the Kindle to your computer via the USB connection. The Kindle will appear as a removable disk drive on your computer. The file "My Clippings.txt" is a text file in the Documents folder of your Kindle, and you can open it and edit it just as you would any text file.



L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I know there is no way to delete individual items in the Clippings file on Kindle. You can delete the whole file or not on Kindle. But deleting the Clippings file does not delete those items within the book / document in which they're found. So my question is within a book / document . . . you can delete bookmarks, highlighted passages, or notes, but it seems you cannot delete clippings? (What makes a clipping so different from a bookmark, highlight, or note?) As I said I _accidentally_ made a clipping of a page in a book and I don't want it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I haven't had a chance to do any research on this today, but J. True just posted this on the Amazon forum. Let me know if this is the info you need.
> 
> There are a number of ways. If you want to delete the entire clippings file, the easiest way is to go to the Content Manager, click on "My Clippings" (an X will appear in the small box to the right), then click on the menu and "delete selected items."
> 
> ...


It makes sense! I was thinking about trying that but haven't gotten around to that.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I want to avoid USB connect to computer.  I keep saying even if you delete the Clippings file, that doesn't delete an individual clipping from within a book / document.  How do you delete a clipping from within a book?  You can delete indiivdual bookmarks, highlited passages, notes, but what about individual clippings -- from within a book?  If you can't, a rhetorical -- why not?  What's different about a clipping as opposed to bookmark, highlighted passage, or note?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

In order to delete the clippings from the individual e-books, you must connect your Kindle to your computer via the USB cable. Open the Kindle file, then open the documents folder.

In the documents folder, each e-book you have looked at will have two files, the original file (.azw, .az1, etc) and another file with the same name, and the extension .mbp (this is the MobiPocket notes file).

This is where the clippings and other annotations are stored. You need to delete this file. Delete it using your computer. When you unhook your Kindle, and re-open the e-book in question, the file will be pristine again like the day you downloaded it.

_Please note that deleting the .mbp file will delete all annotations for that e-book, not just clippings. This will also lose your *place* in the book._


----------

